# 2007 Big Smoke - Courtesy of SeriousCigars.com



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

As many of you know, Ron at Seriouscigars was nice enough to let me tag along with the winners of his contest. I was treated as if I had won myself and could not have asked for a more enjoyable experience. 

I was able to smoke great cigars with great guys from all over the country, including some local fellas that I've never met before.

Below are just a few pictures that I snapped when I thought about taking pictures. The rest of the time I was too busy having fun.

Thanks Ron for the great times!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome Tony, thanks for sharing and making me jealous as hell!!! 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats awesome, man it sucks I didn't go! So you need to give some info on the day time events.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

why cant i ever see the pictures display!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the PIC's--looks like everyone enjoyed themselves very much..


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - looks like you had a fantastic time.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

It was great hangin' with you guys on Friday night!! What a great group you have.
Thanks for your support!!

Steve


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> why cant i ever see the pictures display!!!


Set your privacy settings to medium, and I bet you will see the pics


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, what a sausage party!


----------

